# Perché tanti verbi irregolari



## Cosol

Ho notato, e una lista  me lo ha confermato, che l'italiano ha molti piú verbi irregolari dello altre lingue, anche rispetto al Francese ed allo Spagnolo.
Vorrei sapere se c'è un motivo, o se è casuale.

Una persona(come penso molti patriottici averebbero fatto) una volta mi ha detto: "_perché l'Italiano ha una storia lunga_". Mi sembra però poco probabile. L'Inglese, il Cinese Mandarino, il Francese. lo Spagnolo(e altri) evolvendosi(allungando la loro storia) hanno perso(che io sappia.), e non preso verbi irregolari.


----------



## jazyk

Non è probabilmente reperibile in nessun'opera di riferimento e si basa solamente sulla mia esperienza, però ho l'impressione che il francese sia la lingua romanza con il numero più grande di verbi irregolari.


----------



## Cosol

Su Wikipedia è scritto che il Francese ne ha 81, mentre l'Italiano ne ha piú di 400, ma non sono sicuro che sia tutto vero.


----------



## jazyk

Bisogna anche sapere qual è il criterio scelto per qualificare un dato verbo o una data coniugazione come irregolare. Non mi sembra sensato fidarsi di Wikipedia in questo caso.


----------



## Jana337

Ecco una discussione interessante.

Jana


----------



## sabrinita85

Penso che non ci sia un motivo scientifico, ma ti posso dire che in origine parlavamo tutti una stessa lingua, l'indoeuropeo, e col tempo ogni lingua si è evoluta a modo suo tramite varie cose, tra cui prestiti e calchi.

La questione dei verbi irregolari è riconducibile al mutamento morfologico e ai conseguenti cambiamenti delle categorie grammaticali. Queste possono palesarsi come:

-Cambiamento del sistema delle categorie nel tempo (scomparsa della categoria del genere in inglese vs. tedesco)

-Cambiamento della segmentazione morfologica (-ingl- _pea<pease ~_ PISUM -lat-)

-  *Cambiamento della relazione tra segmenti e categorie: forme morfologicamente complesse possono diventare del tutto non segmentabili in sincronia ed entrare così a far parte del lessico.*
Cfr. verbo _essere _nelle varie lingue con l'eccezione del polacco e persiano:

*Indoeuropeo*:
*  *jes-ti* = essere

*Latino*:
(esse)
sum 
es
est 
sumus 
estis 
sunt 

*Italiano*:
sono 
sei 
è 
siamo 
siete 
sono

*Polacco*:
*Jest*-em
jest-eś
jest
jest-eśmy
jest-eście
są
(rianalisi da jest-Ø)

*Persiano*:
 *hast*-am
hast-i
hast
hast-im
hast-id
hast-and
(rianalisi da hast-Ø)

Forse è un po' complicato, anche da spiegare, lo capisco, ma voglio solo farti vedere come un cambiamento morfologico è determinato da due fattori di base:
il *cambiamento fonologico* e la *rianalisi *funzionale delle forme ereditate ed entrambe concorrono alla scomparsa e trasformazione di alcune categorie  verbali.


----------



## itka

Non ho nessun'idea del numero dei verbi irregolari in francese, ma la ciffra di 81 mi da' da ridere ! Perché 81 (e non 80 o 82 ?)

Ce ne saranno tra di voi che possiedono il libro di verbi famoso chiamato "Bescherelle". Gli potete contare se volete, sapendo che ce ne saranno probabilmente di più.... come nelle altre lingue !

Un verbo (almeno in francese e penso, in italiano) è considerato irregolare quando il suo "radicale" (si chiama cosi' in italiano ?) cambia nella coniugazione.

es.    * lav*-are (radicale +desinenza)
Il verbo lavare ha lo stesso radicale qualsiasi personna, tempo e modo.
(*lav*-avo, *lav*-ai, che io *lav*-a, ecc...)
mentre and-are è irregolare : *vad*-o, *and*-avo

Il numero dei verbi irregolari bensi' sconosciuto (di me ) è fisso.
Quando si crea un verbo nuovo, si usa crearlo sul modello più produttivo della coniugazione regolare. In italiano, non so se è quella dei verbi -are o -ere (o -ire?)
In francese, senza dubbio, sono formati sul modello *-er.*


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> Non ho nessun'idea del numero dei verbi irregolari in francese, ma la ciffra 81 mi fa ridere ! Perché 81 (e non 80 o 82 ?)
> Tra voi ce ne saranno alcuni che possiedono il famoso libro di verbi "Bescherelle". Li potete contare, se volete, sapendo che ce ne saranno probabilmente di più.... come nelle altre lingue !
> Un verbo (almeno in francese e penso, in italiano) è considerato irregolare quando il suo "radicale" (si chiama cosi' in italiano ?) cambia nella coniugazione.
> es. *lav*-are (radicale +desinenza)
> Il verbo lavare ha lo stesso radicale per qualsiasi personna, tempo e modo.
> (*lav*-avo, *lav*-ai, che io *lav*-a, ecc...)
> mentre and-are è irregolare : *vad*-o, *and*-avo
> Il numero dei verbi irregolari sconosciuto (a me) è fisso.
> Quando si crea un verbo nuovo, si usa crearlo sul modello più produttivo della coniugazione regolare. In italiano, non so se è quella dei verbi -are o -ere (o -ire?)
> In francese, senza dubbio, sono formati sul modello *-er.*


----------



## daniele712

sabrinita85 said:


> La questione dei verbi irregolari è riconducibile al mutamento morfologico e ai conseguenti cambiamenti delle categorie grammaticali. Queste possono palesarsi come:
> 
> -Cambiamento del sistema delle categorie nel tempo (scomparsa della categoria del genere in inglese vs. tedesco)
> 
> -Cambiamento della segmentazione morfologica (-ingl- _pea<pease ~_ PISUM -lat-)
> 
> -  *Cambiamento della relazione tra segmenti e categorie: forme morfologicamente complesse possono diventare del tutto non segmentabili in sincronia ed entrare così a far parte del lessico.*
> Cfr. verbo _essere _nelle varie lingue con l'eccezione del polacco e persiano:
> 
> *Indoeuropeo*:
> *  *jes-ti* = essere
> 
> *Latino*:
> (esse)
> sum
> es
> 
> 
> *Italiano*:
> sono
> sei
> 
> *Polacco*:
> *Jest*-em
> jest-eś
> 
> (rianalisi da jest-Ø)
> 
> *Persiano*:
> *hast*-am
> hast-i
> 
> 
> un cambiamento morfologico è determinato da due fattori di base:
> il *cambiamento fonologico* e la *rianalisi *funzionale delle forme ereditate ed entrambe concorrono alla scomparsa e trasformazione di alcune categorie  verbali.


Con interventi di questo tipo sale il livello del forum
Molto interessante Sabrinita(e non pensavo ci fosse tanta somiglianza tra queste lingue, in particolare tra persiano e polacco).
Per spiegare i molti verbi irregolari nella lingua italiana( 400 contro 45 nello spagnolo, sempre una lingua neolatina) aggiungerei a quanto già detto sopra, questi ulteriori elementi co-fattori :  l'unione di una sfrenata fantasia con una marcata approssimazione che, a torto o a ragione, ci vengono attribuite e le tante frazioni in cui, per ragioni storiche,  era suddiviso il paese. 

Daniele


----------



## sabrinita85

daniele712 said:


> Con interventi di questo tipo sale il livello del forum
> Molto interessante Sabrinita(e non pensavo ci fosse tanta somiglianza tra queste lingue, in particolare tra persiano e polacco).
> Per spiegare i molti verbi irregolari nella lingua italiana( 400 contro 45 nello spagnolo, sempre una lingua neolatina) aggiungerei a quanto già detto sopra, questi ulteriori elementi co-fattori :  l'unione di una sfrenata fantasia con una marcata approssimazione che, a torto o a ragione, ci vengono attribuite e le tante frazioni in cui, per ragioni storiche,  era suddiviso il paese.
> 
> Daniele




Esattamente!


----------



## claudine2006

Cosol said:


> Ho notato, e una lista me lo ha confermato, che l'italiano ha molti piú verbi irregolari delle altre lingue, anche rispetto al francese ed allo spagnolo.
> Vorrei sapere se c'è un motivo, o se è casuale.
> 
> Una persona (come penso molti patriottici averebbero fatto) una volta mi ha detto: "_perché l'italiano ha una storia lunga_". Mi sembra però poco probabile. L'inglese, il cinese mandarino, il francese, lo spagnolo (e altri) evolvendosi (allungando la loro storia) hanno perso (che io sappia), e non preso, verbi irregolari.


----------



## jazyk

> Per spiegare i molti verbi irregolari nella lingua italiana( 400 contro 45 nello spagnolo, sempre una lingua neolatina)


Da dove deriva questa statistica?


----------



## daniele712

jazyk said:


> Da dove deriva questa statistica?


  Dal post  di Jana (#5)  che rimanda a quest'altro thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=98952 (post#2)


----------



## Cnaeius

jazyk said:


> Da dove deriva questa statistica?


Anche secondo me bisognerebbe sapere che senso hanno quei numeri, soprattutto, rispetto a cosa sono calcolati, perchè così non dicono niente


----------



## Cnaeius

daniele712 said:


> Per spiegare i molti verbi irregolari nella lingua italiana( 400 contro 45 nello spagnolo, sempre una lingua neolatina) aggiungerei a quanto già detto sopra, questi ulteriori elementi co-fattori : l'unione di una sfrenata fantasia con una marcata approssimazione che, a torto o a ragione, ci vengono attribuite e le tante frazioni in cui, per ragioni storiche, era suddiviso il paese.
> 
> Daniele


 
Forse non ho inteso bene il commento però a me pare l'esatto contrario: non sfrenata fantasia ma anzi pochissima fantasia!. I verbi italiani sono molto conservativi rispetto al latino nei temi del perfetto e participio, i quali temi sono la principale causa di irregolarità (nei verbi italiani). Viceversa lo spagnolo, per quanto ne so, ha "regolarizzato" un buon numero di verbi nel perfetto e participio, introducendo nuove irregolarità altrove (p.es nei tempi presenti)


----------



## sabrinita85

Cnaeius said:


> Forse non ho inteso bene il commento però a me pare l'esatto contrario: non sfrenata fantasia ma anzi pochissima fantasia!. I verbi italiani sono molto conservativi rispetto al latino nei temi del perfetto e participio, i quali temi sono la principale causa di irregolarità (nei verbi italiani). Viceversa invece lo spagnolo, per quanto ne so, ha "regolarizzato" un buon numero di verbi nel perfetto e participio, introducendo nuove irregolarità altrove (p.es nei tempi presenti)


Dimentichi che il mutamento morfologico è la prima causa dell'irregolarità.


----------



## Cnaeius

sabrinita85 said:


> Dimentichi che il mutamento morfologico è la prima causa dell'irregolarità.


 
Il mutamento morfologico di che cosa? Se intendi il mutamento morfologico della radice del verbo, che porta un verbo ad essere irregolare, beh non lo dimentico di certo visto che l'ho anche citato, per es. quello dal tema del presente al tema del perfetto. In italiano cambia si, ma rimane nel cambio abbastanza fedele all'originale latino (p.es scrivo --> scrissi), in spagnolo a volte si elimina questo cambiamento regolarizzando in questo aspetto il verbo (escribo --> escribì), oppure se ne introduce di nuovi dal tema dell'infinito a quello del presente (coger--> cojo, dormir --> duermo).
Da cui avevo detto che l'italiano in questo ha poca fantasia, perchè "copia" (tra virgolette ovviamente) quello che succedeva al suo predecessore.


----------



## LONGINO

Anche a me risulta che i verbi irregolari italiani siano più di 400, con precisione 452. Questo fenomeno non lo trovo disdicevole, del resto molti reputano l'italiano una lingua banale e regolare solo perché non l'hanno approfondita. L'irregolarità verbale riguarda soprattutto i verbi delle uscite in ére-ère (sono della scuola del sistema quadripartito) cosa che vale anche per la seconda coniugazione francese. Effettivamente le irregolarità italiane sono più numerose e il motivo è già stato spiegato in altri interventi. Dubito che questo si possa inserire in un quadro di conservativismo linguistico, del resto la lingua italiana ha sempre dimostrato di sapersi adattare e rinnovare autonomamente e senza la necessità di revisioni linguistiche formali come invece capita per altre lingue senza irregolarità. Saluti


----------

